# Brothers & Sisters "Prior Commitments" S02E16 5/11/08



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

This was a fun episode. And it didn't end with a cliffhanger -- yay!

Justin: "This is just the gayest week I've ever had!" (or something like that).

Rebecca <3s Justin, too! Awww... I wonder if the writers had to change their minds about this once they saw the chemistry between the two of them.

Now everybody knows Saul is gay. Will this subplot go anywhere, or will they drop it for half a season?

I'm still having a lot of trouble accepting Jayne Brook as Scotty's mother. She's only 47 years old IRL and she looks late 30s:










So William Walker not only was canoodling with Holly for 20-plus years because he thought Rebecca was his daughter, he had a secret son with another woman (a lobbyist with the food industry)? What a jerk.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

This was a nice episode. I loved all the stuff about having to let go of what you expected to see what can be.


----------



## johnspalm (Dec 24, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> And it didn't end with a cliffhanger -- yay!


Well, yes and no. It definitely opened the door to some potential sub-plots.



Graymalkin said:


> Justin: "This is just the gayest week I've ever had!"


My wife and I ROFL at this line.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Now I see why I like this show. The characters are people instead of live action cartoons.

This might the most respectfully portrayed homosexual relationship on television. The two men aren't stereotypes, nor do they outwardly defy them. Nicely and delicately done, especially because you can forget they're gay and just see them as a believable couple.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

The existence of this thread makes me happy. I thought I was the only straight man in America who likes and watches this show. :up:


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

I started out loving this show because the family was more dysfunctional than my own.  But got absolutely hooked into it when Rob Lowe came along. (mmm mmm)

The whole coming-out for Saul to the rest of the family was so like a lot of their family "situations" - you walk in a room where everyone else is there and laughing, and you think they're talking about you when they're not. (How different from his conversation with Kevin last week.) This season's road trip was also pretty good - not as funny as the one with Sarah and the guys - but for the thought behind it. Kevin has become much more caring than the arrogant so-and-so he was in the first season, with the inference being that his relationship with Scotty has made him a better human being. Similar thing with Kitty and Robert - they are both strong individuals who care for each other and the whole baby thing has changed them both for the better. Daughter has been cheering for Justin and Rebecca, so the end made her happy.

Do we really need yet another possible William Walker progeny? That's my only complaint.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Jesda said:


> This might the most respectfully portrayed homosexual relationship on television. The two men aren't stereotypes, nor do they outwardly defy them. Nicely and delicately done, especially because you can forget they're gay and just see them as a believable couple.


I agree. The very stereotypical gay couple I just saw on HIMYM was awful. I found it offensive as a straight woman. I had thought writers were starting to stray from those sterotypes. I guess I need to go find that thread.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Jesda said:


> Now I see why I like this show. The characters are people instead of live action cartoons.
> 
> This might the most respectfully portrayed homosexual relationship on television. The two men aren't stereotypes, nor do they outwardly defy them. Nicely and delicately done, especially because you can forget they're gay and just see them as a believable couple.


+1

The whole wedding plot wasn't a gay wedding story, it was a wedding that happened to be between two men. It was beautiful and moving.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> The existence of this thread makes me happy. I thought I was the only straight man in America who likes and watches this show. :up:


At least one more of us here... 

And I concur with Jesda. The reason I like this show so much is that the characters are real, multidimensional people. What I want to know, though, is why I can't vote for Robert McAllister this fall?


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Jesda said:


> Now I see why I like this show. The characters are people instead of live action cartoons.
> 
> This might the most respectfully portrayed homosexual relationship on television. The two men aren't stereotypes, nor do they outwardly defy them. Nicely and delicately done, especially because you can forget they're gay and just see them as a believable couple.


I agree. Great episode.

And, Kevin and Scotty are gay AND a real couple. You shouldn't forget that they are gay. It's well done because you see them as "not different than being straight" and that's because gay people are not different. This show does a great job of portraying these two gay men for who they really are; loving, caring, scared, troubled, fussy, fun, etc. people....just like all of us.

And, so does anyone think they know who how the whole "Ryan" thing might turn out?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

BrandonRe said:


> What I want to know, though, is why I can't vote for Robert McAllister this fall?


Because does anyone really want Kitty Walker as First Lady? 

Now if it was Nora Walker, there'd be some kick-butt parties in the White House, for sure!


----------



## dmlove51 (Mar 17, 2004)

My husband (definitely a heterosexual male!) watches this show faithfully.

What I loved about the wedding storyline was Nora -- how she did the whole "wedding" thing despite Kevin's protests to the contrary, and how she interacted with Scotty in the kitchen. Loved it.


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

BrandonRe said:


> What I want to know, though, is why I can't vote for Robert McAllister this fall?


For the same reason that we couldn't vote for Jed Bartlet or even the guy that Alan Alda played. 

Unfortunately. Wish our current candidates could measure up.


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

Maybe Ryan will turn out to be Scotty  

It will be interesting to see what happens with Justin and Rebecca


----------



## dmlove51 (Mar 17, 2004)

craftassistant said:


> Maybe Ryan will turn out to be Scotty


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

craftassistant said:


> Maybe Ryan will turn out to be Scotty


There's a movement (supported by Michael Ausiello of TV Guide) to cast THIS actor as Ryan:












(That's Gregory Smith, who starred in Greg Berlanti's _Everwood_. Emily Van Camp, who plays Rebecca, was his girlfriend in this series.)

Or we could go with another Berlanti alumnus, from _Jack & Bobby_:










Matt Long, who played Jack McAllister, the older brother of Robert McAllister, who eventually became President. Gee, Robert McAllister. That name sounds familiar...


----------

